# Automotive windshield rock chip repair



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I used to do this for a long time in Texas, and without employment thought I might start repairing windshields again. This is a resin based system that injects resin into a automotive windshield chip (or bullseye), it does not make the chip dissapear but it does look MUCH better and it also will prevent the chip from becoming a much larger crack when repaired. I charge $15.00 per chip repair, and will service Pensacola, Destin, Gulf Breeze, Milton, Navarre, Ft. Walton Beach areas. I will come to your home or work to do this. Please message me for further details.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck with that CCC, I've had 5 windsheilds replaced in my truck in 2yrs.. What happenes if the windshield cracks more? Would you replace or have to send it to a shop?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

wld1985 r u tryin 2 bust everyones nuts on here?:banghead


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (8/30/2009)*wld1985 r u tryin 2 bust everyones nuts on here?:banghead


Nah, But give me a second I"ll reply to your PM.. My computer is slowing down.. All I asked was a simple question.The last windsield I had got cracked, someone went to repair it since it was on the passenger side and it cracked about 5-6 more inches..After alittle bit they offered to put a new one in for me...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

> *wld1985 (8/30/2009)*Good luck with that CCC, I've had 5 windsheilds replaced in my truck in 2yrs.. What happenes if the windshield cracks more? Would you replace or have to send it to a shop?


Actually I was doing quite well in Texas with it, but to answer your question can I guarantee it wont crack, ABSOLOUTLY NOT !!!!! Can we have weather that is so hot as to make it crack, or you hit a pothole the size of a volkswagon to make it crack ABSOLOUTLY !! But I would say the GOOD MAJORITY of chips once repaired will never get any larger nor crack just like the two on my 2001 Ford F-150 have never cracked since repairing them. But bottom line if they do crack you are out $15.00. The kit I use is from Thrifty Glass.com (I encourage you to google them and do some research), I know the owner personally and he does the entire rental fleet for Hertz and Avis in Houston Texas and has for 15 years and makes a KILLING !

http://www.thriftyglass.com/


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Kool thanks, I've got about 3 in the wifes windshield but its one of those it does'nt bother us right now and we want to get rid of the car.. Were just not sure what we want yet.. Do you keep the kits on hand or do you order after we have setup a time?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

The kit that I am referring to is not the $7.00 kit you get from the automotive store, I paid $400.00 YEARS ago (you can see them on Thrifty's site) and you simply add the resin (among other supplies), so just give me a call whenever you are ready and I will come take care of it for you.


----------



## ceejay (Nov 4, 2009)

Windshield chip repair is a deceptively simple process. Although professionals with the right tools can get the job done in minimal time, there is actually quite a bit of specialty work that goes in to making a windshield look like new. Faster and cheaper than whole windshield replacement, chip repair is rapidly becoming one of the most common types of work done on vehicles of all shapes and sizes. 







auto glass


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I had it done about 2 years ago.....no problems. I have windshield replacement coverage, and the ins. co. offered this as an alternative. They also said if I was unhappy with the results, or had a problem down the road, they'd still do a replacement.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC give me a call 259-4949


----------

